
Davos Interviews: Etsy Founder Robert Kalin - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/01/davos-interviews-etsy-founder-robert-kalin/
======
vaksel
did this guy piss off Arrington somehow? Why is he being an asshole to the
guy?

------
ahoyhere
Wow.

Kalin is actually a really interesting guy, and has lots of stuff to say, and
yet this interview is practically worthless because of the interviewer's
antics.

Look at me, mommy!

